# Outback And Truck For Sale



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

2005 Outback 23RS with Equalizer Hitch (1000 lb bars) and Prodigy brake controller. Quickie flush in grey and black tanks. Max-Air covers on all vents, one with fan and thermostat. Custom storage, and drawers added aftermarket. External, steel storage box for slide bars. Slide out tray in front compartment. - $16300

2006 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD. LT trim package. Crew Cab, 4x4. 5th wheel hitch in bed, factory receiver and tow package. 6.0L Duramax with Alison tranny. Bright Red. < 44000 miles. Tan interior. - $29500

Willing to deliver within 50 miles of Huntsville, AL.

Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck with your sale!

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best of luck with your sale!


----------

